
Zenefits' new CEO just banned employees from drinking alcohol at the office - kilink
http://www.businessinsider.com/zenefits-bans-alcohol-at-the-office-2016-2
======
danielconde
Somewhat understandable for a firm in rough waters, but it does raise the
issue of scope. What if you go out to lunch and drink and come back? Is that
allowed, or is that something you do on your own time and outside? I suspect
there are gray areas if you try to parse the rules too carefully. I think
common sense prevails, such as not getting hammered while you work.

